# Who uses Magic Mix ink?



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have purchased and am running magic mix inks. I noticed they don't look as rich as the durabrites but they look better after transfering. 

Do any of you have any baseline settings that I should start with on my C86 printer to get them to print better?? Or should i leave the print settings 100% default other than mirror image??


----------



## DesignSource (Oct 14, 2005)

I leave my default. Usually, when you print the transfers out, they all look a little dull. As you've found out, that generally gets fixed when you press 'em.

PhredP


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Default should be fine. Since they are specifically designed for transfers, you don't need to adjust the colors like you do with the Durabrite.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i use the default also


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

OK after using them they look great. They look a bit washed out on the transfer paper but look richer once applied to a T.

Thanks!!


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

I tried the Magic Mix  (Pigment-Archival ink) on my Epson 1280, and the magenta kept banding, every single time. The other colors were fine. I ran head cleaning and nozzle checks over and over again. At first I thought maybe it was the Bulk System (CFS), so I ordered single refillable cartridges from another company, and filled them with Magic Mix this time since I had 2 other bottles of Magenta I filled it with one of the other bottles. It didn't go away. I then installed an OEM cartridge and ran it, guess what? It cleared up after a couple of head cleanings and so I installed the Magic Mix again, BANDING is back!!! So I then syphend the ink through the bottom thinking there maybe some air. Reinstalled the cart, and banding is back, I have contacted Magic Mix and they ignored me for awhile (3 weeks), and so I had to email under a different email address this time it took 1 day for them to get back to me. They stated I needed to up the paper settings, I did and you got it.....Banding. I emailed them again guess what that was 4 weeks ago still no reply and I am now here with 7 full bottles of unused ink, I lost alot of transfer paper during the process. I have since purchased a Bulk system through MIS (inksupply.com) and everything is working GREAT! I just thought I would give the real truth about Magic Mix. If any one wants the left over ink I will get rid of it, It is 2 black 4oz., 2 yellow 4oz., 1 Cyan 4oz., and you guess it 2 Magenta 4oz.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I have found out that I can get a bulk ink system for my Epson R300 that will use Magic Mix inks, which surprised me because the R300 does not use the Durabrite inks. It uses dye based inks.

Here is a quote from Epson 

"Thank you for contacting the Epson Connection.

Unfortunately this printer is not capable of using the DuraBrite inks. The
R300 uses Photo Dye ink which is much different than the DuraBrite inks -
which are great but do not perform on the same level as Photo Dye. You
would have to get a separate printer that uses DuraBrite inks."

So, I thought I couldn't use it, but that only meant that Epson didn't offer Durabrite cartridges for it. The people at TLM Supply House have a bulk system for the R320 which uses the same carts as the R300, so I'm in luck.


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

Decal_Designs said:


> I have found out that I can get a bulk ink system for my Epson R300 that will use Magic Mix inks, which surprised me because the R300 does not use the Durabrite inks. It uses dye based inks.
> 
> Here is a quote from Epson
> 
> ...


I am being so honest, please do not put their junk ink in your printer, TLM WILL NOT stand behind their product. But for ink I would check with inksupply.com you can even call them and speek to a real person, not like TLM you leave a message and they call in the next few days. By that time you forgot why you ever called for.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

That is very contrary to every other interaction with TLM I've heard. She is normally very good at replying quickly to inquiries, helps with all sorts of problems and questions, ships fast, etc. Basically, this is the only bad review I've heard comapred to dozens that claim her customer service is top notch.


----------



## TLMSupply (Jan 28, 2006)

KRlSTY said:


> I am being so honest, please do not put their junk ink in your printer, TLM WILL NOT stand behind their product. But for ink I would check with inksupply.com you can even call them and speek to a real person, not like TLM you leave a message and they call in the next few days. By that time you forgot why you ever called for.


 
Hi all-

I looked up the profile for Kristy to see if I could find email records that would help me understand why she's so unhappy, but I can't find anything under Kristy and without knowing the email address that sent the emails to me, I can't find them to see how much truth is in what she says. 

I do remember someone new who complained about banding, but that's almost always a matter of getting the cartridges primed and the learning curve that newer people have to undergo.

Sometimes, since using a third party ink isn't as easy as OEM, a person assumes that it's a problem with the product rather than accepting that they have to do a little more learning and fiddling with them.

I find it almost funny that she's having great results with the MIS because if she's using their pigmented magenta, it should be identical to the magenta we have. Weird.

As long as Kristy is happy and doing well with her shirts, that's all I wish for her. I just wish I knew what she was talking about with the communications. I sit here at the computer most day and nights and rarely go to bed without emails being caught up each day.

If her email hit my spam box or something, it's entirely possible that I missed it, or if she didn't have a subject like that sounded like work (support help please, etc)... it's possible that I deleted it thinking it was spam...but for weeks at a time? That seems very odd to me.

Anyway, she's happy using the vendor she is using now, and that's totally fine. I wish you luck Kristy and if you ever need help or questions answered, feel free to drop me a line. I don't hold a grudge very long.

Cindy : )

PS!!! OH wait a minute. Something really is starting to not add up now. She said she had to call and leave a message and by the time we get back with you, you've forgotten why you called. Part of what she said is correct. We don't do telephone sales/support since it's just myself and my daughter who operate this whole thing in our home. 

We don't DO telephone sales/support, so we don't return calls at all because we don't *get* calls. I'm definitely confused now... MIS loyalist maybe? Not accusing of anything, but anyone who knows our phone policy knows that we don't call back in a few days because we don't call at all. That might sound bad, but it's the only way I can get emails done, cartridges and units filled, sample packs printed, packages packaged, and vendors and bills dealt with and still not hire other people to help us (which would raise the prices). Something doesn't add up with this one. Weird indeed.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Welcome to the forums Cindy! What a great new member to have.
I predict that you are about to get a lot of questions here, so hold onto your, ah, t-shirt. I wouldn't worry about Kristy other than it probably bugs you when someone is unhappy. You seem to want to make everyone happy if at all possible.

Perhaps Kristy will post here again and get some help should she still need it.

As for myself, I still haven't set up my bulk ink yet. It's in the box. I have to throw some stuff out the window to make room for my printer.


----------



## TLMSupply (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. You're right. It gets under my skin when someone is unhappy because when I started up, I was miserable and couldn't get straight answers from anyone...so I promised myself I'd do what I could to help others. 

It seems like every so often though, someone comes along who either mis-guessed the work involved in starting a business, or just isn't capable of being made happy, so I do have to just accept sometimes that I lose a customer here and there.

For her to call our inks junk is pretty slanderous though and she might want to be a little more careful about the terminology she uses. Since some of the inks she uses now are the same as mine, I hope she rethinks unloading her investment just because she doesn't like me...that'd be pretty illogical to throw away good ink because of an attitude.

For anyone who doesn't know the history of our inks... it's called the Magic Mix inks because they were combined from different brands of inks so that the optimal results for transfers were achieved... meaning least fading/bleeding possible.

Not all colors are the same as she's using. If she complained about our black compared to the black she uses through MIS, that would have made sense. The black is totally different and when I tested those blacks, I had bleeding everywhere, thus the need to combine different lines of inks to get the best results.

I don't wish her ill-will at all though. I hope she does a great business. I just hope she rethinks bad-mouthing something in the same paragraph that she praises something else without realizing they're the same item. It's a poor reflection on her. 

Something that used to be said often on our other forum still holds true today though... "If it's something that just anyone could do, why would they need us to do it for them?" I really like that quote. Yes, sometimes things are annoying and sometimes there is banding or flaking, etc.

It's up to us to learn our profession and figure out WHY these things happen so that we can be the best in our trade. That way, when the crafters of the world (I love crafters, don't get me wrong) want to sell shirts for a living and run into problem after problem... they have to decide... "Am I going to put forth the effort to LEARN what I'm doing or should I just have a professional do it for me?"

Either way, a choice needs to be made. This industry isn't for everyone. It takes hard work and continued effort like any other business. Those who blame a vendor for their failures might be better off letting the professionals do the job. 

I couldn't tolerate sublimation. I just didn't have the patience for it. Now clearly, there are hundreds if not thousands who do it daily... so I can't blame the vendor or the inks for my lack of stamina to battle on until I won and was able to make great sublimation products. 

My colors were always wrong, I had the ghosting, the profile problems, etc. It was always issues of wrong temp, time, pressure, ... who knows what all it was... but it wasn't the vendor or the inks... it was ME.

Becoming educated about your trade is vital. If anyone actually expects to buy stuff and not have a learning curve, I'd hate to be a fly on their wall when they face reality. Ink is messy and good ink is expensive. You have to try, try again until you find ways of making a consistently superior product.

I know I'm preaching to the choir for the most part here, but I hope that newbies will see this and understand that this is a business venture and it should be taken seriously enough to know that it's not a cake walk. It's incredibly fun and fulfilling in my opinion for those who do what it takes to learn and become successful though.

I wish I knew who some of these screen names were. I see you guys posting about our products and that you're happy with our service, etc... Since I'm not sure who you all are, I just want to throw out a blanket "Thank You!" for the very kind words. I'll do my best to make sure I don't let you down by referring me to others.

[edited to show signature]


----------



## TLMSupply (Jan 28, 2006)

OH!... I hope you find a way of setting up without having to toss much out the window... and make sure you yell FORE! or something before you toss.


----------



## Ruiner808 (Jan 27, 2006)

Figured that I would post my two cents worth here regarding TLM. I'm just getting started and they have really gone above and beyond to help me out with questions regarding not only inks, but printers, cartridges, set ups and more. Usually they get back to me within just a couple of hours. I would definitely recommend them based on what I've experienced.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Cindy, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TLMSupply (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Rodney. You have a nice little forum here. I like the way it's set up. Can you email me privately so I can find out what BB system you're using? I had my forum cracked and had to shut it down till I found a good alternative.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm fairly sure the t-shirt forums run on vBulletin.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Good morning,

I thought I would throw my .02 worth in on this thread.

I have been using the Magic Mix inks and MagicJet (Transjet ll) paper since 2001 and have had no problems with it at all. I have done over 10,400 transfers with it. When I first started using it, we had to get the TJll paper from one place, the black ink from another and the color inks from another. Cindy made my life much simpler since I can get it all at one place and have been a very satisfied customer for 4 years. 

The printers I have used for over 4 years are the Epson 980 and 1160, non-chipped printers. I was blessed by buying them just before they dis-continued making them. I have had the same printers with the same bulk units for the whole time. I used to read about the sponges in the carts going bad but mine have done fine ever since I bought them.

I don't think the problems are with the inks or the bulk units. Epson started trying to stop folks from using 3rd. party inks with the "C" series printers and making the nozzles smaller which would cause the pigmented inks to clog. They then came out with their own pigmented inks, DuraBrite, but due to some color shifting when pressed, folks had to come up with the settings to help over come that. Epson, as other printer manufactures, don't make their money on the printers but on the inks. 

When they first came out with the "C" series, I bought a C80 for $89.00. When the inks ran out, I bought a replacement set and they cost $79.00. This lets you know where they make their money. Several folks seem to be having success with the R1800 and some are trying the 2400.

Kristy, if you haven't sold the inks yet, I will buy them from you. Send me a private email and we will work out the arrangments. As a side note, it you want to keep the inks good indefinitely, keep them in a fridge. I am using some I have had for close to 2 years and they still work great. As with any pigmented inks, the possibility of the pigments settleing in the bottom of the bottles is normal. I just swirl, DO NOT SHAKE, them before pouring into my bulk units. Hope this may help someone with their problems and answer a few questions. Have a BLESSED week.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

KRlSTY said:


> At first I thought maybe it was the Bulk System (CFS), so I ordered single refillable cartridges from another company, and filled them with Magic Mix this time since I had 2 other bottles of Magenta I filled it with one of the other bottles.


Interesting I had used Magic mix in a C86 without problems but I stepped up to a 1280 and bought a full compliment of Magic mix inks. I never even ran the factory dye inks. Went straight to the Magic mix.

I got one color that is banding. Take a guess. Coincidence?? I hope so.


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I also use magic mix ink just started this week. No banding. Banding is not from the ink it's from the cartridge. Air gets into the cartrige,I've also used Mis ink and got banding from there cartridge i fixed it by removing the air inside.
I don't know why people keep thinking that if they use Magic Mix ink and get banding its the ing but not the cartridge. You also get banding with ink flow system.What do the suppliers say it's air in the tubes.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

You may also check the printer DPI setting. I had to set mine at 720 DPI. Not sure how it is listed with the 1280. I think it's the "Fine" setting.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

polomac said:


> I also use magic mix ink just started this week. No banding. Banding is not from the ink it's from the cartridge. Air gets into the cartrige,I've also used Mis ink and got banding from there cartridge i fixed it by removing the air inside.
> I don't know why people keep thinking that if they use Magic Mix ink and get banding its the ing but not the cartridge. You also get banding with ink flow system.What do the suppliers say it's air in the tubes.


What I don't understand is how can air in the tubes/carts affect only a couple nozzles. They all feed off the same cart and split in the print head I beleive. If I do a nozzle check, I get about 6 nozzles clogged, the others continue to work fine. I'm hoping its just air but it just doesn't make sence.

Update: After letting the unit sit overnight I woke up and printed a big sheet of magenta. Started off fine but as it got to the end of the page it started banding.  

Anybody care to share tips and pointers??

My bulk ink system has the remote resivoir. On the bottom of the carts there was clear plastic film covering the seals. Is it possible puncturing this plastic film seal cause a flap that covers up part of the print head pickup??


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Make sure your bulk ink unit is level with the cartridges. Don't blast me if you all ready knew that.


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

triplebtees said:


> Make sure your bulk ink unit is level with the cartridges. Don't blast me if you all ready knew that.


Nope, no blasting here. I just want it to work. 

I have the ink unit on the table behind the printer. This worked fine with my C86. This puts it technically 1" below the carts. Should I raise them to the same level?


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

You may go to thsi link that Steve posted on the HTFDP board. It has a of of great tried info there.
http://www.polyphoto.com/tutorials/PrintHeadCleaning/ Have a BLESSED day.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellent link Don. Unfortunately it doesn't give me hope for my situation. It seems that the 1280 is very touchy when it comes to ink level.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

The levels of the inks in the bottles should be the same level of the inks in the cartridges for the 1280. Your right, it is very sinsitive to ink levels. You may need to elevate or lower the ink botles to achive this harmony of the inks level. Sometimes 1/4" will make a difference.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

It's early in the mornig, about 5:45 AM and I just woke up. If this has been posted before, please forgive me. Steve wrote this and I saved it and posted it here. Have a BLESSED day & Weekend.
God Bless You
Don
*******************************
I don't suggest using a strip of anything under the head overnight.
Even water will evaporate overnight, and can make things worse, or
wick a lot of ink out to drip into the printer and hurt things.

Mix up a liter of cleaning solution in a clearly labeled,
resealable container:

* 1 part nonsudsing household ammonia (clear, no perfumes)
* 4 parts 50% Isopropyl Alcohol (aka Isopropanol) (clear, no
perfumes)
* 5 parts filtered or distilled water (-not- purified)

Do -not- use purified or drinking water. Purified just means it has
had all bacteria killed, and often is just tap water from some
factory.

I archived some past answers here:
<http://www.polyphoto.com/tutorials/PrintHeadCleaning/EpsonCleaning.html>

You can use it or Windex with Ammonia D. It -must- be that
-specific- Windex, because their other varieties use other stuff
that either won't help or may even make things worse.

First try putting enough of my cleaning mixture or Windex With
Ammonia D into the park pads so it looks very wet but not full.
Then (without turning the printer on) slide the head all the way
back over the park pad. It comes up on it's own. Leave it that way
for a day. Then turn it on, after it's done coming up run a
cleaning cycle. Now do a nozzle check. If you are getting some
black now, hurrah! As the shampoo bottle says, repeat. Patience,
patience.

You should not need to run cleaning cycles so often. Something
obviously is wrong, hence no black ;') but that clogged black line
is a different problem. BTW, in future you might try pulling both
ends of the line off, put the hose in your sink under running hot
water, and carefully force a thin steel welding wire through,
pulling it out often to clear the ink. I rescued that exact same
problem in this manner.

It is also (sadly) possible that by printing all this time with the
head dry (due to the clogged head), the black head may be toast.
But I would not give up so easily as that. Patience is a virtue,
the nozzles are finer than a human hair and it can take a while for
the cleaning mixture to work its way through.

I've had printers sitting without printing for months with Magic
Mix in them and had little or no cleanings necessary.

Alien Steve


----------



## htt117 (Aug 31, 2006)

Since this thread is mostly about ink, let me sneak in a newbie question. I have been using Epson printers with Durabrite inks. I just purchased a new CIS. It is one of the imported system from Hong Kong (read as cheap). Unit looks fine, but the instruction CD files will not open in English. for the most part, I can get around this, but I have never filled a system from scratch. I don't see any problem getting the Magic Mix ink into the resevoirs, but how do I get the ink through the tubes and into the cartridges? I have seen references to a vacuum tool. Is there a way I can use a syringe or other device to pull the ink through. I can probably use gravity to fill the small tubes by disconnecting them from the cartridges, but I have never filled a cart before. Is it better to do this separately or through the CIS system tubes?

By the way, the TLm people were helpful when I was ordering inks. Can't comment on product quality yet, but customer service response was very good.

Jim


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

polomac said:


> Banding is not from the ink it's from the cartridge. Air gets into the cartrige,I've also used Mis ink and got banding from there cartridge i fixed it by removing the air inside.
> I don't know why people keep thinking that if they use Magic Mix ink and get banding its the ing but not the cartridge.


My new 1280 bands dark magenta, others work fine.

I have purged and purged the cardridges and no fix. I have swapped to OEM carts and its fine. I purchased refillable carts, figureing the remote tanks & tube setup could be hurting me, filled those with the same ink and installed them. Same problem.

So not only did I try & try again to purge air, I bought a completely different and theoretically a less finicky system and still have the same problem.

The only things I didn't change were the printer and the ink.


HT, Check these guys manuals out. The CIS systems are all very similar. 
http://printonadime.com/manuals.html


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Have you tried printing out a page of nothing but the color that is banding? I would first try a bar about 1" wide and the length of the paper. If that doesn't help, print out a full page. Do you have the purging bar page for the 1280? Is it 4 or 6 colors. I have them both if you want to send me a private email I will send them to you. [email protected] 
God Bless You
Don


----------



## CJK440 (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes Don, I have them.

What happens is I run cleaning cycles and watch the nozzle pattern. I can get it so maybe one nozzle or two is off (usually its at least 6) so I go to run a 6 color purge pattern and it starts off good but starts to band 1/2 way down the page.

It seems like the vacuum pump can draw ink thru the heads but the regular piezo printing action doesn't have enough suction to continue to feed the ink.

I would suspect a printer issue if the OEM inks did the same but they are fine.

I know Cindy at Personalized Supplies wasn't too thrilled with the 1280 but it is also the only large format printer out there.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

The 1280 printers do have a problem with the bulk units due to not having the suction the older printers have. Have you tried bumping the DPI in the printer up to the next level? If it is on Normal go to Fine, if it is on Fine try the next one. This helps with banding. I set both of my 980 and 1160 printers on 720 DPI right after I got them and haven't had any problems with banding since.


----------



## nwnatives (Jan 24, 2006)

Blessed Love

I Have Had The Worst Experience With The 1280 Printer And Magic Mix Bulk Unit. I First Bought All The Supplies Earlier This Year And Had Banding And Problems With Certain Shades Of Blue. After Troubleshooting With Tlm For Weeks With No Improvement, Myself And Business Partner Were Promised 50% Off Next Ink Purchase For All The Ink We Had Wasted Troubleshooting, And After A Few More Weeks, Were Promised A New Bulk Unit For Free Because It Would Not Work Period. Eventually We Recieved Ink And A Free Bulk Unit, But The Bulk Unit Had Leaked Blue Ink All Over The Box, Just The Same As The First One We Ordered. We Have All But Given Up On Magic Mix Ink, But Decided To Try To Operate The Unit Once More Just Earlier This Week. After Hooking The Bulk Unit Back Up To The 1280, We Attempted To Print And The Ink In The Bulk Unit Starting Bubbling And Leaking Out The Unit.
We Are Extremely Frustrated...........
Is There Another Good Quality Ink We Can Hook Up To The Epson 1280???

Give Thanks For Any Help..


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

As I stated before, the 1280 is notorious for problems with bulk units. IF the inks are not kept at what is called "the sweet spot" in height, there will be problems. If you will send me a private email to [email protected] I will send you some instructions and my phone number if you want to call me. Have a BLESSED day.
God Bless You
Don


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

I have also been looking into the bulk system.. and tried to contact
 TLM but they never responded to me... but I guess it must be because the email did not go thought I was going to give up on them. but now that I hear more things. I will give them another chance... 


if TLM is reading this can you email me.... I have questions 

I need to buy a bulk system for my printer C88, 
I have questions.
my I dont know if you can send me an private email?



Lorean


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

DesignSource said:


> I leave my default. Usually, when you print the transfers out, they all look a little dull. As you've found out, that generally gets fixed when you press 'em.
> 
> PhredP
> www.DesignSourceStudios.net


Good site, Fred. Love the shirt designs. Question. The motif design under the D on the main page. Was that done by hand, or was it created from a motif pic font and then modified? I want to use that same type of affect as like a base without doing a lot of table work with my rapidograph pens. I've become lazy since the invention of graphic software.


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

Lorean,
Cindy has been moving to another state and is set up now and pl;aying catch up. I sent her an email with your info in it so hopefully she will contact you soon.

Kristy, I posted right after you did offering to buy all of the Magic Mix inks you were coimplaining about and offered them for sale and haven't heard from you yet. Do you still have them? I have used the MM inks for over 5 years with no problems other than banding when I first started and Flo suggested to bump my DPI settings up to 720. POW, that fixed it. Haven't had banding since. Have a BLESSED day.

God Bless You
Don


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Don said:


> Kristy, I posted right after you did offering to buy all of the Magic Mix inks you were coimplaining about and offered them for sale and haven't heard from you yet. Do you still have them? I have used the MM inks for over 5 years with no problems other than banding when I first started and Flo suggested to bump my DPI settings up to 720. POW, that fixed it. Haven't had banding since. Have a BLESSED day.


I'm pretty sure she hasn't come back to these forums since then, actually. No posts for nearly a year.

To be fair though, she wasn't the only person that has had problems with specifically the Magenta Magic Mix banding. Makes me slightly nervous to get it, but most people aren't having any troubles so hopefully I won't either =)


----------



## yummymom007 (Dec 10, 2006)

Cindy I am interested in your products and I am wondering what is the difference between using regular inks and yours? I saw your website and have little to startup on. Do I need a special printer? email me or respond here as soon as you can.. I love that you are a mother/daughter business I wish my mom believed in me enough to work with me. 

Amanda


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do I need a special printer? email me or respond here as soon as you can.. I love that you are a mother/daughter business I wish my mom believed in me enough to work with me.


Hi Amanda, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums! I'm not Cindy, but I don't think she will see your message here. She currently doesn't visit this forum often, so the best way to get a hold of her is by emailing her through her website and/or through the Yahoo group here:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

KRlSTY said:


> I tried the Magic Mix  (Pigment-Archival ink) on my Epson 1280, and the magenta kept banding, every single time. The other colors were fine. I ran head cleaning and nozzle checks over and over again. At first I thought maybe it was the Bulk System (CFS), so I ordered single refillable cartridges from another company, and filled them with Magic Mix this time since I had 2 other bottles of Magenta I filled it with one of the other bottles. It didn't go away. I then installed an OEM cartridge and ran it, guess what? It cleared up after a couple of head cleanings and so I installed the Magic Mix again, BANDING is back!!! So I then syphend the ink through the bottom thinking there maybe some air. Reinstalled the cart, and banding is back, I have contacted Magic Mix and they ignored me for awhile (3 weeks), and so I had to email under a different email address this time it took 1 day for them to get back to me. They stated I needed to up the paper settings, I did and you got it.....Banding. I emailed them again guess what that was 4 weeks ago still no reply and I am now here with 7 full bottles of unused ink, I lost alot of transfer paper during the process. I have since purchased a Bulk system through MIS (inksupply.com) and everything is working GREAT! I just thought I would give the real truth about Magic Mix. If any one wants the left over ink I will get rid of it, It is 2 black 4oz., 2 yellow 4oz., 1 Cyan 4oz., and you guess it 2 Magenta 4oz.


AHHH, Glad I came back to look at what the big fuss is all about. Reguardless of what I said, I do not regret any of it, If the ink was really so good As Cindy says. Why didn't Cindy tell me to send it back to her? I mean I had full bottles, never opened the least she could do with the ink is restock it and sell it to the next sucker. Wow it's been 3 years and I still to this day am still useing inksupply.com the newest word over there is this year they are going to start selling their dye sublimation for alot of printers. You bet your ink I'm going to try it. Everything they have to offer they stand behind, do I ever have a problem with the equipment, Yes at times and guess what? When I get off the PHONE with them I am a HAPPY customer, why do you ask because the problem has been fixed. I first bought their bulk system when I threw Majic Mix's out. I used the (inksupply) carts for almost 3 years and I print about 1200 shirts a week ***EACH WEEK*** What a wise investment! The carts lasted 3 years that's pretty good  and for me to spend another 70.00 for new carts. Well it's another 70.00 I spent with them. That's not all I can also have transfer paper shipped from them at the same time as I make the purchase of the ink. What's that? Shipping combined. Does it get any better? Not with T L M ...I meant to say, not with Cindy. I'm not being sour, I am just letting other people know in advance. At inksupply.com you get answers the day, hour, minute you call at least before you hang up. At TLM you get an answer 3 days at times 3 weeks later. That's customers lost on my end. 

What was that Cindy said, Inksupply loyalist.... you bet your bedroom office. As my business grows so does I.S. People, not only do you get ink, carts, nad paper at inksupply you also get self resetting chips for the carts with all CFS units. Does TLM offer this? Let me answer, NO! You only get ink and carts, and to reset the chips you have to remove the carts and oops air gets in. Well I am going off to my loyal vendor.  Also why in the world would I post my business email on here?


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

nwnatives said:


> Blessed Love
> 
> I Have Had The Worst Experience With The 1280 Printer And Magic Mix Bulk Unit. I First Bought All The Supplies Earlier This Year And Had Banding And Problems With Certain Shades Of Blue. After Troubleshooting With Tlm For Weeks With No Improvement, Myself And Business Partner Were Promised 50% Off Next Ink Purchase For All The Ink We Had Wasted Troubleshooting, And After A Few More Weeks, Were Promised A New Bulk Unit For Free Because It Would Not Work Period. Eventually We Recieved Ink And A Free Bulk Unit, But The Bulk Unit Had Leaked Blue Ink All Over The Box, Just The Same As The First One We Ordered. We Have All But Given Up On Magic Mix Ink, But Decided To Try To Operate The Unit Once More Just Earlier This Week. After Hooking The Bulk Unit Back Up To The 1280, We Attempted To Print And The Ink In The Bulk Unit Starting Bubbling And Leaking Out The Unit.
> We Are Extremely Frustrated...........
> ...


Go to inksupply.com and give them a call. they will help you and do not leave you frustrated like TLM!


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

If I were doing 1200 shirts a week, each week i would look at screen printing not heat transfers............ you must work 40 hours a day 12 days a week to accomplish that amount with heat transfers.........how many inkjet printers do you go through per week?


----------



## KRlSTY (Oct 7, 2005)

Dave, I have gone to screen printing, I now am doing transfers, Screen printing, Vinyl cutting, and loving inksupply for the transfers. I am now on my 3rd epson 1280, and for the inksupply bulk ink systems I am on my 2nd. Durability! Quality! Reasonable!


----------



## crashdummy16 (Feb 8, 2008)

TLMSupply said:


> OH!... I hope you find a way of setting up without having to toss much out the window... and make sure you yell FORE! or something before you toss.


what happened to your website?


----------



## Don (Jan 29, 2006)

KRlSTY said:


> I tried the Magic Mix  (Pigment-Archival ink) on my Epson 1280, and the magenta kept banding, every single time.
> 
> Set your DPI up one notch. If it's on 360 DPI, set it on 720 DPI. I did this 8 years ago and haven't had banding since. If you haven't sold the ins, I will buy them.
> 
> ...


----------

